# h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

**UPDATE* - PRE-REGISTRATION IS CLOSED! - payment for any additonal shirt-stache packs (for anyone who doesnt own a car on air) due by August 29th in order to get the shirts done for the show! [email protected]*
looks like we'll have approx 25 cars on air, not including anyone who joins at the show. far cry from the 3 of us at h20 06








you bagged car owners will receive a pack with an event shirt, decals, and a raunchy moustache
*
additional shirt-and-moustache combos can be purchased for $7 in advance from those attending with a pre-registered car. a very limited number of shirts/staches will be for sale on saturday at the show for $10.
- if you've pre-registered, and need a shirt/stache pack for someone besides yourself, paypal is [email protected] . boom*

only those wearing the shirts will be able to take advantage of the evening's deals provided by Whiskers Pub. (details to be posted later)
looks like we'll be at about 55-60 people all said and done. good crowd.








SHAWN***~~~~~~!!!$$!$!$!!!!!%% - XXL 
[email protected] - L
[email protected] - girl's small
michaelmark5 - need shirt sizze
ein punkt acht T +1 - XL
Rat4Life - M
Chet Ubetcha - xxxl +3 or 4
Willy Walderbeast - L +1 S
Grig85 - S
psigti + 1 - xxL maybe +3
susannah +1 - S
santi + 1 - L & S
larry applecock - xl
hinrichs - m
Boosted20th2886 + 1 - L+M
corrado_sean2 x 2 cars = m+m
squillo - XXXL
retromini - L
stealthmagic27 +1 - medium
tivs31 - *need shirt size*
PAULITO + 1 - L + S
crippled4life - L
SD Auto NY - M
chandler07 - L
ForVWLife - XL
lowlifea4 +1 L
mark & andrew - m-s
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
zack and i wanted to host a gtg this year at h20, and figured that we would at least sponsor this air gtg. read on.
first off, big thanks to shawn for tossing together the guts of this bitch. http://www.snapriot.com







. also, thanks to me, for taking the time to type this up. http://www.bda-felgen.com








who: jason and zack at bda, and any car on air, hydros, flying carpets, etc
what: a meet and greet for you guys, booze and food, and a lil' photoshoot 
where: whisker's pub ( http://www.whiskerspub.com/ ) , a fine establishment dedicated to the pursuit of a fine moustache. and good food. * wear our shirt and you'll get some sort of discount or drink special (still working that out with the owner)
* . photoshoot to follow
when: saturday, september 27th, 6pm
why: why the **** not?
how: shoot me an email at [email protected] with "h20 2008 air affair" as the subject and your shirt size

there is no cost to attend, but *pre-registration ends august 23rd*, as we need to order shirts. you'll get a shirt, fake moustache, and maybe an std, free from us. the nacho machine will be in full effect.
shirts will be for sale on saturday for $10. we get 50-60 people and we have the whole pub to ourselves. let's make it happen.
more details to come .

in it to win it: (33 registered as of now, not including the 2 cars we're bringing and friends)
SHAWN***~~~~~~!!!$$!$!$!!!!!%% - XXL 
[email protected] - L
[email protected] - girl's small
ein punkt acht T +1 - XL
Rat4Life - M
Chet Ubetcha - xxxl
Willy Walderbeast - L +1 S
Grig85 - S
psigti + 1 - xxL maybe +3
susannah +1 - S
santi + 1 - L & S
larry applecock - xl
hinrichs - *need shirt size*
Boosted20th2886 + 1 - L+M
corrado_sean2 + 1 - *need shirt size*
squillo - XXXL
retromini - *need shirt size*
stealthmagic27 +1 - medium
tivs31 - *need shirt size*
PAULITO + 1 - L + S
crippled4life - L
SD Auto NY - M
chandler07 - L
ForVWLife - XL
lowlifea4 +1 L
if i'm missing anyone, please let me know. if you plan to bring people, also let me know, but to get a free shirt, your car needs to be on air










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:51 PM 8-18-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:51 AM 8-19-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:33 PM 8-19-2008_









_Modified by [email protected] at 10:00 PM 8-22-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:09 AM 8-23-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:05 AM 8-24-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:07 PM 8-24-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:47 PM 8-24-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:41 PM 8-25-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:44 PM 8-25-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:11 PM 8-25-2008_

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:36 PM 8-25-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:41 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sounds like fun. i got to check my budget, i wanted to make it to a big show this year so this look like my last chance.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

emailed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

add xxl to my email sucka....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

this will be a feature on snapriot.com also


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

I'm in as long as I get a trip x shirt and a Tom Selleck Magnum P.I. moustache








I'll send my e-mail in the morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
there is no cost to attend, but *pre-registration ends august 16th*, as we need to order shirts. you'll get a shirt, fake moustache, and maybe an std, free from us. the nacho machine will be in full effect.
. 
I'll take a shirt and a std of your choice.... Hold the moustache....I'll bring my own


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

in


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Ein punkt acht T)*

if you've already emailed or imed me, i'll be sure to post you on the list.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

email sent


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Grig85)*

I sent you an email but didnt get one back. Im sure you get alot of emails a day though.
So you can put Ian(me) and Leah(gf) down on the list. 
I can't wait for this though.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Boosted20th2886)*

I wish I could go!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (CapeGLS)*

Put my ass at the top of that list. I am coming from the furthest distance


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Put my ass at the top of that list. I am coming from the furthest distance









You aren't driving though.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Larry Appleton)*

MILES are still the same


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Are these guys shirts or girls shirts?
Guys = small
Girls = medium.
Anyways add you can put me down (I see you already have) +1







.
We can take order for any Canadian goodies while we're at it (however don't expect me to bring a case of maple syrup or anything.. :| ).
Chris meet up with us first?








_edit: Oh man I just realized I get a 'stouche can someone lend me a mullet wig while we're at it? This could be a crazy night_


_Modified by Silver Snail at 5:10 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

My shirt sizes listed below....

in it to win it:
[email protected]
[email protected]
ein punkt acht T - need shirt size
Rat4Life - need shirt size
Paulito - need shirt size
Chet Ubetcha - xxxl
Willy Walderbeast - L
Grig85 - S
psigti + 1 - need shirt size
susannah - need shirt size
santi - need shirt size
larry applecock - xl
hinrichs - need shirt size
*Boosted20th2886 + 1 - M & L*
corrado_sean2 + 1 - need shirt size
squillo - need shirt size
retromini - need shirt size


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Boosted20th2886)*

In! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Chris meet up with us first?








_edit: Oh man I just realized I get a 'stouche can someone lend me a mullet wig while we're at it? This could be a crazy night_


that could be hot..... my goal for this weekend.. teach the canada kids and the england kids. the beer song....

BEER BEER BEER LET IT FLOW LIKE WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Boosted20th2886)*

I posted XXL FOOL!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_My shirt sizes listed below....

in it to win it:
[email protected]
[email protected]
ein punkt acht T - need shirt size
Rat4Life - need shirt size
Paulito - need shirt size
Chet Ubetcha - xxxl
Willy Walderbeast - L
Grig85 - S
psigti + 1 - XXL matbe +3
susannah - need shirt size
santi - need shirt size
larry applecock - xl
hinrichs - need shirt size
*Boosted20th2886 + 1 - M & L*
corrado_sean2 + 1 - need shirt size
squillo - need shirt size
retromini - need shirt size


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (From 2 to 5)*

updated


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

oh and would you all rather have drink or food specials? either way, you get the deal if you wear the shirt and stache


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh and would you all rather have drink or food specials? either way, you get the deal if you wear the shirt and stache









id rather have whore specials...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (From 2 to 5)*

I put my size in there fat kid xxl


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (From 2 to 5)*

i'll be a whore the whole weekend if that helps


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'll be a whore the whole weekend if that helps


I've had you allready..........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

we're up to 35-ish with some of our friends rolling in. dont see a problem with picking up another 20-25 by then, including/plus people who buy a shirt at the show. 

serious tho, i think food specials might be the way to go. we'll have a couple kegs in tow, along with a trail of alcoholics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

Food it is then. 
Can i get on the roof for photos?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

i can ask. the parking lot is huge.

btw,there is another whisker's like a mile from the racetrack, but it's more a family grille than a pub. i like pubs better. so deal with it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i can ask. the parking lot is huge.

btw,there is another whisker's like a mile from the racetrack, but it's more a family grille than a pub. i like pubs better. so deal with it










I will ride with the kegs pick up at 4100


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

well food is good too... i likes ta eat... **** family i want to all most go the jail like last year... if you hear me say anything about buring something to the ground.. make sure im kidding...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (From 2 to 5)*

this is the perfect pre party for seacretes


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

The wife said she wants a mustache... so add a +1 with a small tee to my order


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

hay i thought i was first on the list


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_I'll take a shirt and a *std* of your choice.

Damn dude, how many do you need?








I'd rather have food specials, no particular reason


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
I'd rather have food specials, no particular reason









So we get free food? Or free beer? Hrm.. Maybe I should take the bus.. :|


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

well there will be free nachos provided by bda the whole weekend, as well as free beer with one of these shirts or a bda shirt the whole weekend. 

i'll be talking to the owner this week to see what special he can do. i was thinking something like half-priced apps and $2 beers would be reasonable, or maybe free wings, or something else. maybe free bda-calls-it beers. let me know what you all think.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I should be there..... Jason, I just IM'd you!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

can't wait for this....should be a good time!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

boop


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nunzo, add me to the list, I want a shirt


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Do we know if there are girls shirts yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

greg - done deal

susssssss - i can see if that request can be met. normally it's rather easy to order shirts, but it seems that this group ranges from XXXS to XXXL








i'll be extending the due date another week, we will still be able to finalize the shirt order for all these nutty sizes by that time. i'll have the design posted hopefully on the weekend. i have a vision of it, but i am an engineer, not a graphic designer. we have someone working on it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm in on this... with moustache... do we get points if they are handle bars?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

if you come with your own moustache (grown not bought), and it passes my strict moustache quality guidelines, then i'll buy you a beer. this goes for everyone (females included)


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_nunzo, add me to the list, I want a shirt






























****


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you come with your own moustache (grown not bought), and it passes my strict moustache quality guidelines, then i'll buy you a beer. this goes for everyone *(females included)*

LMFAO. I hope someone does


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I can't make a moustache happen..but a mullet is almost doable.. Dunno if I'll make any friends that way though..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I can't make a moustache happen..but a mullet is almost doable.. Dunno if I'll make any friends that way though..









I'd _totally_ be your friend if you had a sick-ass mullet!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh man... I dunno then it's a tough call..


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you come with your own moustache (grown not bought), and it passes my strict moustache quality guidelines, then i'll buy you a beer. this goes for everyone (females included)


i best start growing mine now.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you come with your own moustache (grown not bought), and it passes my strict moustache quality guidelines

when i try and grow a mustache it gets to the molestache stage and doesn't get any further, so i end up looking like a fat, mexican molester....and i _know_ that would not pass your strict guidelines


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
I'd _totally_ be your friend if you had a sick-ass mullet!! *and stache*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

who the **** is wearinf xxs? little people get thrown off buildings...


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

ugh another reason for me to go to h20 with my ride bagged and not fly out


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

its only ocean city.. its not like your driving to france


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I can't make a moustache happen..but a mullet is almost doable.. Dunno if I'll make any friends that way though..









I almost have a mullet


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
when i try and grow a mustache it gets to the molestache stage and doesn't get any further, so i end up looking like a fat, mexican molester....and i _know_ that would not pass your strict guidelines

who says i don't appreciate a good molester stache? as long as it's executed properly, and you're creepily looking at all females out the corner of your eye at all times, it's a winner in my book http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Aviator sunglasses are must too pull off the molester 'stache


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Aviator sunglasses are must too pull off the molester 'stache

i'll also have to bring my van down with the bubble side windows


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

free candy sign not optional


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Aviator sunglasses are must too pull off the molester 'stache










actually, aviators pull off a cop stache.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









actually, aviators pull off a cop stache. 









nuz is correct...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

wow, that is a hot look right there...with the little bit of chest hair showing
if only....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

here you go, dont forget you also need the thick side burns.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh man you guys are awesome..


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
I almost have a mullet
















can i get a free bar tab if i cut a hole in my pants and let the anal mullet hang out


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

you know, that's the first time i've ever heard the phrase "anal mullet". i'm usually pretty bad, and have to use that at work tomorrow. 
you get a beer just for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this is like funniest thread ever








btw can i get M-size shirt


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

what are you a child? LOL


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_what are you a child? LOL 

i only wear XL underwear


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I see what you did there..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

shirt design almost done


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i want air and a cool shirt


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Bnana)*

SOrry no yellow cars allowed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

or yellow people








ok yellow people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

sounds like a good time


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Its going to be a great time.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

What about Canadians?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_What about Canadians?









as long as you dont bring the monopoly looking money with


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

5 loones


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

with guys like Chris, Shawn, and myself....you better bring a ****-ton of nachos


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

who you kidding? my 205lb ass can put down the nachos with the best of them. 

do i smell a nacho-off?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ill take your skinny ass down town with this nacho off..


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im SO down for a nacho-off


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_who you kidding? my 205lb ass can put down the nachos with the best of them. 

do i smell a nacho-off?









uh oh, you're calling out the big dogs for a nacho-off now?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I will take photos







for the photo finish.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i'm deceptively fat. i can put down some serious food. i choked down a monster hoagie on saturday while helping a buddy move, came home, ate some leftover pizza, and made ribs for dinner. 

i guarantee you my boy james could put any of you on the floor in a nacho-off. he eats them _ every day _ and weighs like a buck 30


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_SOrry no yellow cars allowed.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will take photos







for the photo finish.









how will you be taking photos when you are participating?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
how will you be taking photos when you are participating?










Cause I am have to have the photos for the coverage


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i'll setup the nacho-off there, but i think i'm just gonna pick like 5 of you ****ers to go head-to-head for something like a month's membership to golds gym


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'll setup the nacho-off there, but i think i'm just gonna pick like 5 of you ****ers to go head-to-head for something like a month's membership to golds gym









i already have a membership to a gym i dont use


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
i already have a membership to a gym i dont use










TRUTH haha 
we don't have golds around here anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

fine! then how bout a krispy creme card or like a pf changs gift card or something


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yummmm


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Jason, just pay for our angioplasty when we win


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yeah, we don't have trust funds, or huge media and apparel budgets, so deal with it







. just a couple of jerkoffs looking to have a good time and maybe put a few in the hospital


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (jas[email protected])*

whats a gym? im so ****ing down for a nacho-off its silly.....


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

lets have a shot-off too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i dont know the exact format of the nacho-off, but i fully expect all participants to each eat a gallon of cheese and a 10lb bag of chips in 2 minutes to be inserious contention. that's only about 7,000 calories and 700 grams of fat


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I can take pictures. No way in hell can I even fathom downing 3 *litres* of cheese!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

there will be no litres of any sort. for you canucks, i'll shake up some cottage cheese and gravy and let you have a chugging contest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shenanigans!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*

I'll drink some beer, not cottage cheese and gravy... 








Also saw this and figured it needed to be posted. 
LEts see some creativity when u fools come w/ a Mustache...


















_Modified by Santi at 12:22 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i dont know the exact format of the nacho-off, but i fully expect all participants to each eat a gallon of cheese and a 10lb bag of chips in 2 minutes to be inserious contention. that's only about 7,000 calories and 700 grams of fat









I feel my waist line growing just thinking about it
That is a sik beard above


_Modified by Squillo at 12:27 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

email sent....im down for this


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_there will be no litres of any sort. for you canucks, i'll shake up some cottage cheese and gravy and let you have a chugging contest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh man that almost made me puke.. Kind of like the time these Australians convinced me that taking a shot Kahlua and Martini mix and swishing it around in my mouth would be a good idea...
It's not a good idea, it ****ing congeals!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
It's not a good idea, it ****ing congeals!










mmmmm congealed liquor *droooool*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

*disclaimer* 
bda, snapriot, and stance design are not liable for any harm done to any individual due to overindulgence of nachos or adult beverages. 

and no one better puke on my shoes, i've already done it twice to 2 new pair


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh man I hate when that happens..
I hope to spread the age old question to you non-Canadians.
"When is it proper to use *Eh?*"
To be continued...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

you use it when you want a response from someone, i.e. "looks like rain, eh?"
ive always said eh, even though i didnt enter canada until this year. stopped by the canadian ballet with some work folk


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i know just aboot when your supoosed to say eh, eh? sorry








what if we show up with a mustache _and_ a unibrow...the ol' double threat over-under!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

dq-ed . uni-brows are just poor grooming








i'm growing a killer molester-stache, it hit the itchy stage today but will hopefully wear off soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

cant wait if all goes well my set up should be on the car tomorrow with some fine tunning and frame notching to fallow in the next few days


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_dq-ed . uni-brows are just poor grooming








i'm growing a killer molester-stache, it hit the itchy stage today but will hopefully wear off soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

An irritation I'll never know.. Luckily.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*
ANGRY BOSER 








SLEEPY BOSER








LEave them on the cars, they arent for facial use eh. hmmm K?!?!
*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
An irritation I'll never know.. Luckily. 

most girls know it. It happens when they don't shave


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I never thought if it that way Shawn. Thanks!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

You are welcome. I wanted you to realize our struggle


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so one week 3 days in to growing my stache... i had to shave it.. one i look like a ****ing toolbag... 2 it itched to much


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_so one week 3 days in to growing my stache... i had to shave it.. one i look like a ****ing toolbag... 2 it itched to much

what a wussy. u barely had any thing there when i saw on saturday.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

get ****ed santi


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_so one week 3 days in to growing my stache... i had to shave it.. one i look like a ****ing toolbag... 2 it itched to much









i know what you mean man..i got picked on so bad for the mexi stache and had to shave it


----------



## bbarbulo_one (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Oh man I hate when that happens..
I hope to spread the age old question to you non-Canadians.
"When is it proper to use *Eh?*"
To be continued...

Trick question... at the end of every sentence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_get ****ed santi

chill, is not your fault, blame it on sh!tty genes. Maybe i'll try and grow one. I can proly get it done, i jsut dont wanna start school next week like a f'ing bum since those first 2-3 weeks make u look like Bnana does in that pic above. 
I'm jsut gonna let all my hair grow, and shave the beard and leave the stach!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

*this* is a perfect moustache. 








i unfortunately do not have the broad upper lip for such a powerstache. my father does, but i got screwed on those genes







i totally have a man-crush on daniel day-lewis and his girthy stache


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

man-crush, no-****?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

no-****, i'm married. my junk got clipped the minute the ring went on so i have no chance of sticking it in a man-butt.
back on track, i may actually have to cut this off, we're over 40 right now and i wanted to bring 20 shirts to the show for people who i know would come but dont frequent this thread


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_man-crush, no-****?









wtf


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no-****, i'm married. my junk got clipped the minute the ring went on so i have no chance of sticking it in a man-butt.
back on track, i may actually have to cut this off, we're over 40 right now and i wanted to bring 20 shirts to the show for people who i know would come but dont frequent this thread









so cut it off. jsut give shirts to the first 20. And if anything make some extras to sell so u can make your money back, bring some BDA shirts too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I think you cut the shirts off and then have some forsale for some profit. Make a little money. 
Also I will be working on those other things this coming week. I might finish them and ship them off by next weekend.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
wtf

if you call "no-****" its not gay


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i thought we's wa's paying for these air affair shirts any ways


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

no, we're sponsoring this event, so we're taking care of the shirts









i think we're good with who we have now, but need to limit the number of shirts to 40 pre-reg and 10-15 at the show for sale. it boils down to the capacity of the pub, and getting prompt service with a barrage of people.
that said, the nacho machine will be going full blast in the lot, and anyone else is more than welcome to attend. you just won't get a shirt or moustache. if there is any interest in a regular shirt after the event, they can be bought through andrew at stance design


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

umm...I might need a xxx*x*l after this nacho-fest 
I'm also guaranteeing cheese getting stuck in my 'stache








I also propose all of the people with air wear their 'staches at the show, apart from the females of course, unless their feeling saucy 


_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 7:37 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
if you call "no-****" its not gay

i got you bro


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
i got you bro

****


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

im thinking of growing a pencil molestache


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_im thinking of growing a pencil molestache

[sing]"Fat guy with a little stache"[sing]


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

me=


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I am excited.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
****









haha, shut up shawn


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

who's coming al natural, and who's getting the fake implant 'stache?
I'm trying to be all me, but I'll probably end up needing the fake stuff


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I might I am still debating.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

**UPDATE* - PRE-REGISTRATION IS CLOSED!*
looks like we'll have approx 25 cars on air, not including anyone who joins at the show. far cry from the 3 of us at h20 06








you bagged car owners will receive a pack with an event shirt, decals, and a raunchy moustache
additional shirt-and-moustache combos can be purchased for $7 in advance from those attending with a pre-registered car. a very limited number of shirts/staches will be for sale on saturday at the show for $10.
- if you've pre-registered, and need a shirt/stache pack for someone besides yourself, paypal is [email protected] . boom

only those wearing the shirts will be able to take advantage of the evening's deals provided by Whiskers Pub. (details to be posted later)
looks like we'll be at about 55-60 people all said and done. good crowd.








**that's not to say others can't come and take part in the fun, invite your friends, lets get this palce shut down for the evening







**



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

Dope! Ill be sending some money your way for an additional package. Can't leave home w/o my stache.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Boosted20th2886)*

im done and ready for the gtg:beer:


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (SD auto NY)*

i should have at least 4 other people coming with me, none of them on air though (losers) i can't wait for this


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Chet Ubetcha)*

werd. have them contact me if they need shirts and staches
big thanks to andrew (retromini) for designing the shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_big thanks to andrew (retromini) for designing the shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awesome, whats the shirt look like?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (candywhitevdub)*

don't know if i'm gonna show it yet or not







i'll leave it up to the artist to decide that.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_don't know if i'm gonna show it yet or not







i'll leave it up to the artist to decide that.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

am i still gonna be part of this?
i sent you a pm about it
but i see im on the list for a shirt and all....ill take a medium
but yeah...am i still part of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Hinrichs)*

if your name is on the list, i have you as pre-registered. need outstanding shirt sizes stat

oh and these will score you extra points :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:11 AM 8-24-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

Andrew does good work for sure, and is a great guy.. Stance design needs to take off in a big way.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Andrew does good work for sure, and is a great guy.. Stance design needs to take off in a big way.

Thanks man. I look forward to hanging out with you guys soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm gonna hold off on posting the shirt design







I think the shirts will be fitting for our excellent mustache-filled evening festivities. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh man this is going to be sweet.. I love potato skins! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

he have something in common.. i like hitting skins...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_he have something in common.. i like hitting skins...























Leave it to Chris to say something off the walll..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh man I'm so hung over right now.. I have nothing witty to reply..
I just noticed this..
"there is no cost to attend, but pre-registration ends august 23rd, as we need to order shirts. you'll get a shirt, fake moustache, and maybe an std, free from us. the nacho machine will be in full effect."
Do you think I could donate the free STD to my boyfriend?


_Modified by Silver Snail at 8:40 AM 8-24-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
oh and these will score you extra points :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=user










well then i should have some extra points all around cause i'm growing it all, stache and beard. idk how long it'll be b/w now and H2O but it should be good length. 
i should have 2 people coming for sure, and proly a few extras that i'll invite to come and chill. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Do you think I could donate the free STD to my boyfriend?


thats a negative, thats for u to wear. 
I also found this,





















figured it needed to be posted. 










_Modified by Santi at 1:24 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Do you think I could donate the free STD to my boyfriend?

That means you are still going to get it


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Not if it's something that can be cured with a pill or some cream.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

ointment!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Not if it's something that can be cured with a pill or some cream.









if you have to treat it that means you have it. Might as well skip the middle man. <-- every pun intended here


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_






















Leave it to Chris to say something off the walll..

um whats so off the wall about bumping nastys with chicks.. I can't help my strogly hetero nature.. God said go forth and procreate. I'm just practicing what he preached... Its a sin to go aganst god..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Put Corrado_Sean down for two mediums


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_Put Corrado_Sean down for two mediums


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_**UPDATE* - PRE-REGISTRATION IS CLOSED!*
looks like we'll have approx 25 cars on air, not including anyone who joins at the show. far cry from the 3 of us at h20 06








you bagged car owners will receive a pack with an event shirt, decals, and a raunchy moustache
additional shirt-and-moustache combos can be purchased for $7 in advance from those attending with a pre-registered car. a very limited number of shirts/staches will be for sale on saturday at the show for $10.
- if you've pre-registered, and need a shirt/stache pack for someone besides yourself, paypal is [email protected] . boom

only those wearing the shirts will be able to take advantage of the evening's deals provided by Whiskers Pub. (details to be posted later)
looks like we'll be at about 55-60 people all said and done. good crowd.








**that's not to say others can't come and take part in the fun, invite your friends, lets get this palce shut down for the evening







**
_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

This man is our enforcer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Sean was re registered Chris and Nunzo didnt have the shirt size. look at the first post on page one. Newb


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

dude i love sean to death but the mother f er had a month to get on this... oh and i was abouncer for 5.5 years so its in my blood


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 9:12 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sean was re registered Chris and Nunzo didnt have the shirt size. look at the first post on page one. Newb

So his homie can't come in and request two shirts Santi. 
Jason already said they were limited


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sean was re registered Chris and Nunzo didnt have the shirt size. look at the first post on page one. Newb

mother fukr who you calling a newb.. reading comprehension...> you, you mexican.
*UPDATE* - PRE-REGISTRATION IS CLOSED!
looks like we'll have approx 25 cars on air, not including anyone who joins at the show. far cry from the 3 of us at h20 06 
you bagged car owners will receive a pack with an event shirt, decals, and a raunchy moustache
*additional shirt-and-moustache combos can be purchased for $7 in advance from those attending with a pre-registered car. a very limited number of shirts/staches will be for sale on saturday at the show for *$10.
-* if you've pre-registered, and need a shirt/stache pack for someone besides yourself, paypal is [email protected] . boom*

only those wearing the shirts will be able to take advantage of the evening's deals provided by Whiskers Pub. (details to be posted later)
looks like we'll be at about 55-60 people all said and done. good crowd. 
**that's not to say others can't come and take part in the fun, invite your friends, lets get this palce shut down for the evening **


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I've gotten pretty good at having places shut down.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i'll give first dibs to those coming with those registered. i need a cutoff number from the owner (i'll get that today). if we hit that number before, then i wont sell any shirts at the show. *BUT, i need to know by the end of the week to get the shirts done in time.* 

btw, moustaches ordered


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I think I might get my car to wear the moustache at the show.
I think my b/f wants a package as well. would you prefer money sent asap?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
mother fukr who you calling a newb.. 









Your still a Newb in my book http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 










_Modified by Santi at 12:06 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*package payments due by end of week. so tell yer freeloading friends to get on the ball*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*package payments due by end of week. so tell yer freeloading friends to get on the ball*

Will do








oh and Santi its *you're*. Going to american institutions isn't helping you one bit sucka.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

you know i work with a guy (project engineer) who thinks he can do everyone's job and knows everything about everything. ****** uses their/they're/there and you're/your incorrectly every time. huge pet peeve


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much for an extra pack?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

additional shirt-and-moustache combos can be purchased for *$7* in advance from those attending with a pre-registered car. a very limited number of shirts/staches will be for sale on saturday at the show for$10.
if you've pre-registered, and need a shirt/stache pack for someone besides yourself, paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Will do








oh and Santi its *you're*. Going to american institutions isn't helping you one bit sucka.









arent you freaking hilarious


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

keep this bickerin up and i'm weaving an ass pube into a random stache


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Eww....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Thats jsut gross. PSI likes it w/some cheese on it.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_keep this bickerin up and i'm weaving an ass pube into a random stache









please be mine, please be mine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

seriously tho, those who i have on the list, you can bring whomever you want, i just need a final number by the end of the week, along with shirt sizes and payment for any extra shirts. of course there are some that i forgot but i accounted for them.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Well Jason, you might as well put me down for +4 at least +3


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

well get me their sizes and names and cashola by the end of the week and theyre in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Will do








oh and Santi its *you're*. Going to american institutions isn't helping you one bit sucka.









ROFL


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

ya sorry guys. i suck at life. like ian said put me down for 2 mediums. 
if i want some for guests, how many can i get?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya sorry guys. i suck at life. like ian said put me down for 2 mediums. 
if i want some for guests, how many can i get? 


every car on air pre-regd gets a shirt/stache 
every extra one is $7. how many guests did you plan on bringing?
basically, i have a number in my head, once that's reached it's reached. if we have some to sell at the show: fine. if we don't: that's fine too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

65 is the cutoff. pub capacity is like 75








just talked to the owner, the pub is ours from 6-8







. he's putting together a special menu and doing happy hour (happy 2 hours).

count is at *50* right now.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well so far its just me and my friend but if my girl finds out she can go then shell be a third.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Jason, just sent you $28 for the +4 for me...shirt sizes are in the comments of the payment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







Your still a Newb in my book http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 









_Modified by Santi at 12:06 PM 8-25-2008_

humm... well im 29 so I cant be a newb to age.. um owned vws since i was 18, so i have you there.. had air on my mk2 when you just got your drivers license.. so.. how am i a newb?








now come carpte my truck before i call ICE to get you azz


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
humm... well im 29 so I cant be a newb to age.. um owned vws since i was 18, so i have you there.. had air on my mk2 when you just got your drivers license.. so.. how am i a newb?








now come carpte my truck before i call ICE to get you azz


blah blah blah. 
Lets do it friday. I should have the tank ready tomorrow. You want it Flat black or glossy??


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Jay I can get the cash to you for the wife and my shirts whenever.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
blah blah blah. 
Lets do it friday. I should have the tank ready tomorrow. You want it Flat black or glossy?? 

gloss please


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

oh and friday i will be on the road to south carolina


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

south Carolina...







that sounds dumb. 
anyways. 
SO i had to shave yesterday, the it was looking like it was gonna be long by h2o by the 1. the itch killed me, and 2. my skin was getting dry around the stache and getting like flaky and looked like sh!t. So i'm jsut gonna wear the fake stache!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_south Carolina...







that sounds dumb. 
anyways. 
SO i had to shave yesterday, the it was looking like it was gonna be long by h2o by the 1. the itch killed me, and 2. my skin was getting dry around the stache and getting like flaky and looked like sh!t. So i'm jsut gonna wear the fake stache!! 

what did you call chris?







poooosayyy


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_south Carolina...







that sounds dumb. 
anyways. 
SO i had to shave yesterday, the it was looking like it was gonna be long by h2o by the 1. the itch killed me, and 2. my skin was getting dry around the stache and getting like flaky and looked like sh!t. So i'm jsut gonna wear the fake stache!! 

I have the same problem facial hair only lasts for a day of two because I cant stand the itch.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_
I have the same problem facial hair only lasts for a day of two because I cant stand the itch.

i had it for 3 weeks already. and my fiance couldnt stand it every time i kissed her she complained it hurt cause it was 'sharp'.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

columbians sharpen thier facial hair.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*









dat fo joo columbian


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

So your saying i'm a bee? 
"Do I look like a bee to you boy? Am I jumpin' around all nimbly bimbly from flower to flower? Am I drinking honey from a saucer?"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

your adaptation of supertroopers almost works. bees make honey not drink it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

the song the germans are listening to when they get pulled over is my ringer


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_south Carolina...







that sounds dumb. 
anyways. 
SO i had to shave yesterday, the it was looking like it was gonna be long by h2o by the 1. the itch killed me, and 2. my skin was getting dry around the stache and getting like flaky and looked like sh!t. So i'm jsut gonna wear the fake stache!! 

yeah ok lets go over the check list of what ill be doing while your in orlando.
Fly a vintage 60's Cessna 172: Check
driving 1987 Factory Wide Porsche 930 T-look. cab in Guards red that they only made 16 of in the smokies(with drunk bitches): Check
Riding a heritage Soft Tail Classic in the smokies (with said drunk chicks) Check,
My dad and his college buddy's are throwing a Labor day party.. a 3 day jam.. there expecting about 100 people are so.. they all have money and all like to party.. Should be loads of fun..
Have fun doing the same thing we do every weekend.
The only reason i am going, is because i am being forced to go. its a family thing.. AND i only get to play with big boy toys every few years.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

In that case why didnt you tell me earlier, i would've gone with you.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Chris: 1
Santi: 0
dang im jealous chris
and its you*'re*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_In that case why didnt you tell me earlier, i would've gone with you.























dude lets go.. I need a co-pilot.. I hate that drive by my self..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_Chris: 1
Santi: 0
dang im jealous chris
and its you*'re*









don't be I have to endure all sorts of **** when i am around my dad.. we have an interesting relationship. ive lived in orlando for 11 years.. hes never been here once unless it was for business. My granddad is living with my dad now and he just lost my grandma last year.. thats the main reason im going. toys and the brutal assault to my well being is just a consolation of years of bull****


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
dude lets go.. I need a co-pilot.. I hate that drive by my self..

stop being a pansy Chris..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
stop being a pansy Chris..









9 hrs of boring...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
9 hrs of boring...

nah i know what ya mean.. I may be doing the trek by my lonesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_your adaptation of supertroopers almost works. bees make honey not drink it









i know. w/e i didnt think about it too hard. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_Chris: 1
Santi: 0
dang im jealous chris
and its you*'re*
















Fluffy people and their smart comments.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

who is this chris fella


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

alright we're settling this on the court (nacho court that is)
so far i'm registering santi, chet, chris, and shawn.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dammit! I'm gonna have to call the hospital and tell them to get good ol' room 314 ready for me


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_alright we're settling this on the court (nacho court that is)
so far i'm registering santi, chet, chris, and shawn.









i'll be there too


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_who is this chris fella









me... chris is my slave name.. Jason is a ****** so he refures to me as my slave name..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_
i'll be there too









i mean for the angry nacho-off


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Gives Chris an e-hug*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

I got to take photos of nacho off







I hope corradosean is hungry


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

nocho-off....will there be jalapenos involved?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_alright we're settling this on the court (nacho court that is)
so far i'm registering santi, chet, chris, and shawn.









how the hell did i get dragged into this.








I'll chug some beer, but i'm not into Nachos that much, maybe for movie foods. I'll let 'nana take my spot. or f'k it i'll try.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

payment sent for the girlfriend. do you have womens t's? or just mens regardless she needs a small.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

we may get tees for the broads, not sure yet. 

santi - i dont think you have a choice







. i may have it based on proportion to body weight. who knows. 
and yes, there will be jalepenos, im buying a gallon of them


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
and yes, there will be jalepenos, im buying a gallon of them 

make it 2 and then we should have an ass-burning jalepeño-off


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we may get tees for the broads, not sure yet. 
santi - i dont think you have a choice







. i may have it based on proportion to body weight. who knows. 
and yes, there will be jalepenos, im buying a gallon of them 

well then i'll go with that, i'm 6.4" 175.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

that or you can have your girl help you out. but you have to tuck yer weiner.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
me... chris is my slave name.. Jason is a ****** so he refures to me as my slave name.. 

hahahah classic

_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
make it 2 and then we should have an ass-burning jalepeño-off









no jalepenos! is that salmanila scare over with?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that or you can have your girl help you out. but you have to tuck yer weiner.









Yeah... NO!








I can handle it all by my self, no worries.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

tuckin wieners and jalepenos.... sounds like a sweet night


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_tuckin wieners and jalepenos.... sounds like a sweet night










sounds like a new quote


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahahaha


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we may get tees for the broads, not sure yet. 


Hrm...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

rabble-rousing aside...

ANYONE WHO HASNT CONTACTED ME YET HAS UNTIL END OF DAY TOMORROW, AS THESE ARE GOING TO THE SHOP THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just realized I never gave you my size:laugh: .....hook me up with a Large


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_rabble-rousing aside...

ANYONE WHO HASNT CONTACTED ME YET HAS UNTIL END OF DAY TOMORROW, AS THESE ARE GOING TO THE SHOP THIS WEEKEND!


I will be sending you some $ tomorrow.







THanks


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_*Gives Chris an e-hug* 








yay i love huggles even the E kind


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

do i need to send money to somebody?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

*anyone not on air who wants a shirt/stache*
- need name, size, and $7 by the end of today. I'll be sending ims to everyone registered.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_do i need to send money to somebody?

send some to me please.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*anyone not on air who wants a shirt/stache*
- need name, size, and $7 by the end of today. I'll be sending ims to everyone registered.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

put mister tivadar down for a XXL shirt since he doesnt know how to read or respond


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

dunzo.
so that makes everyone on air good to go, yet i'm waiting on quite a few of extra people to respond with payment and sizes.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much for the stache and are handlebars available?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Bnana)*

the stache comes as part of the shirt-stache pack
otherwise, if you want just a stache, it'll be $2, and yes i can get you a handlebar


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

money sent..can i has a medium please, handlebars with a curly cue twist at the bottom


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can I be cool and hang out with the air ride people?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

^yes
i am bringing my friend who is 300+ lbs with a shirt that says
'portable air suspension unit' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*

LOl. thats so wrong but so funny.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yayyay picked up the shirts today!

...to drop off to the shop


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahah I thought they were already printed.....I was gonna instantly switch printers if they could have them done that fast


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I want pictures of the design or its not real


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

it's as real as big foot


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

PM'ed and paypaled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

pictures of the shirt design or my mustache comes off


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

HA HA I seen it









oh making this easier for my asian friend to find it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

theres a party... your wearing the party pants. can i be invited?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

only if I get a zeeejay


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I haven't checked this thread out in a couple of days and I nearly peed my pants.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

zeeejay ehhh?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I haven't checked this thread out in a couple of days and I nearly peed my pants.

ewww chris is in to that stuff? gross.. i thought he was german.. not a Japanese


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_your wearing the party pants. can i be invited?

I bringing my "fun jeans"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

did i just get invited to the pants party? Or am I hosting the pants party?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i think your hosting the party


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

you all are going to have to check in with us at the booth on saturday during the show, at which point you will get your shirt, stache, and a punch in the man-gunt


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I want a hug though Jason


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

HA HA!! you will be suprised when you hit upon steel below my Cod piece..


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

...........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

fine. hugs.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the stache comes as part of the shirt-stache pack
otherwise, if you want just a stache, it'll be $2, and yes i can get you a handlebar

im going to bring some stache wax, def need the handle bar going


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

these are fake, not real you know









everything is in place, we're good to go









...except my wear molester-stache, which will hopefully be robust in 3 weeks.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

o bro i been growing mine for 2 weeks already, its going to be the real deal, my girlfriend is going to hate me but.. o well


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_fine. hugs. 

for all?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...except my wear molester-stache, which will hopefully be robust in 3 weeks.

my molestache is glorious right now


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_o bro i been growing mine for 2 weeks already, its going to be the real deal, my girlfriend is going to hate me but.. o well









your girl might hate the way it looks.. but if she hates the whole thing.. your doing it wrong


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

this is bias i cant grow a real mustache ill be left out of the fun...sniffle


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i have you all on lock!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Can I be cool and hang out with the air ride people?









I figured we'd roll over there for some photo ops


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_this is bias i cant grow a real mustache ill be left out of the fun...sniffle


Don't be sad I can grow a mustache but I can not stand the way it feels on my face...people always say"give it two weeks the itch will go away" but I just can't deal.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_
I figured we'd roll over there for some photo ops 


I will be taking some cars for shots too. snapRIOT feature for the event also someother coverage.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I will be taking some cars for shots too. snapRIOT feature for the event also someother coverage.









who who who??


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
your girl might hate the way it looks.. but if she hates the whole thing.. your doing it wrong

nope just the way it looks


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

paul, last time i saw toy u didnt have one


----------



## Mike Ngooooo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

3 on air in 2006 did you include me







? wow huge leap.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Mike Ngooooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Ngooooo* »_3 on air in 2006 did you include me







? wow huge leap. 

i do believe so. you, me, and a local guy brandon with a pearl white mk3 jetta.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_paul, last time i saw toy u didnt have one
















picture message sent. its a full beard for now dude. i dont want to look like a total creeper at the moment. contemplating the fuman however


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
picture message sent. its a full beard for now dude. i dont want to look like a total creeper at the moment. contemplating the fuman however










I've been growing my beard for almost a month now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

i look israeli right now. i'm italian.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I looke like a fat guy with a full goatee. 
I have never really grown a mustache. so it ****ing feels weird.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i do believe so. you, me, and a local guy brandon with a pearl white mk3 jetta. 


nope i was too in 05... mk2 styles


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I looke like a fat guy with a full goatee. 
I have never really grown a mustache. so it ****ing feels weird. 

um... im pretty sure like me you look like fatguy 24/7 duder.. cause hair /no hair/ facial hair / no facial hair.. im hefty


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (From 2 to 5)*

d'oh, forgot that. i think there was a white 4-door cabby on air too. and a blue mk4 jet.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_d'oh, forgot that. i think there was a white 4-door ca*dd*y on air too. and a blue mk4 jet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_TRUCK


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

that too








Hey how is parking working?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that too








Hey how is parking working?









talking to me?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
um... im pretty sure like me you look like fatguy 24/7 duder.. cause hair /no hair/ facial hair / no facial hair.. im hefty 

hey dont leave me out








there was a silver mk4 jetta on air in 05


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
hey dont leave me out








there was a silver mk4 jetta on air in 05


you thinking of tivadars? that was 06


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jason you post up the address yet? 

Not to talk about this event or anything


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

you thinking of tivadars? that was 06

i had to talk that *** into it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

this one 

i guess that was last year, whoops


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that too








Hey how is parking working?









x2


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Mike Ngooooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Ngooooo* »_3 on air in 2006 did you include me








? wow huge leap. 

watabout dub-ghord?...04


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Wasn't that Jetta with the moon discs Canadian?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

it sure is


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
watabout dub-ghord?...04

preston wasnt on air in 04. i got him his kit in 05 or 06.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

oh and the address is on the website posted in the first post, ****dick








http://www.whiskerspub.com/
We are located in Ocean City Square - north side of Food Lion,
120th Street, Ocean City, Maryland.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

sweet! i can get drunk and have a nice leisurely walk back to the carousel


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

attention EG members... parking at the show is 27.00 and i need your name and car info plus cash before the 13th


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

me and the broham are paid for. what are we suppose to do as far as tickets go?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_me and the broham are paid for. what are we suppose to do as far as tickets go?

you two are good to go fine sirs.. i will be giving out the tickets at the bbq..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh and the address is on the website posted in the first post, ****dick








http://www.whiskerspub.com/
We are located in Ocean City Square - north side of Food Lion,
120th Street, Ocean City, Maryland.


I just google earthing that **** to try and get a idea at what we are looking at.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

yeah i did that too. not too good of a shot. 
i'll find out the situation, but it is behind the food lion in the strip mall, so i'm sure, if we had to, we could put the cars at the back of the store lot. 

i was really expecting maybe 10-15 cars and like 30-40 people max. we're at almost 30 cars and 70 people


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

dont forget about those straglers that are going to end up there


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (PAULITO)*

true.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*

yeah i'm sure we are gonna be telling everyone about this 'air affair' and u know we are gonna have some of the hottest cars of the show there, And all of the lowest





























they will come...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_yeah i'm sure we are gonna be telling everyone about this 'air affair' and u know we are gonna have some of the hottest cars of the show there, And all of the *lowest*





























they will come... 

and some of those not so low


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Did I need to officially register for this or something... I havent been following this thread to closely.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
and some of those not so low
















what u trying to say?...im not low or sumtin?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (KraCKeD-GTI)*

crushing cigarettes with your frame isnt low enough


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_crushing cigarettes with your frame isnt low enough
















i know!...itll go down more...i promise...ill try harder...im sorry!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
and some of those not so low






























not everyone can be like the Anatra Brothers hmmmmm.... K! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Did I need to officially register for this or something... I havent been following this thread to closely.

yes. i jsut noticed u werent on the list. PM Nunzo to get u a shirt and stache 


_Modified by Santi at 12:07 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Santi)*

see i told everyone to register by a certain date for a reason








(i got extra shirts made cuz i knew this would happen. paul, i figured you were coming







. )
got 4 more registered this week. got off hte phone with zack and added one more. jebus people.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*









I was telling a buddy here about the shirts. 
^hype


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

I have a sticker Idea stemmed from this


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

if you still adding people jason, throw my brother piff on the list too


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Cool thanks mang!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

To bad we couldn't incorporate Guitar Hero into this. Hmmmmm


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

someone has to have a tv and video game system in their car


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SD auto NY)*

i have a computer.... does that count?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

We need at least guitar Hero, but we really need Rock band http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i got some wireless guitar hero, i dont know who could keep up, expert on lock


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

Can I come to this even if I don't have air? I just wanna take pics and chill.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gambito)*

We are not going to discriminate.... but no








Just kidding yes but do not try and park in the lot


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

why not?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gambito)*

It's small and we want the air guys in there.


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ ...I have never really grown a mustache. so it ****ing feels weird. 

X2...I keep looking down thinking there a foreign object on my shirt or desk...nope, just the stache


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i got some wireless guitar hero, i dont know who could keep up, expert on lock









nerd. 

i can do speed in Hard, but i cant do the pinky... so i'm stock in medium, i only play like once a month.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

*UPDATE*
shirts are dunzo. talked to the owner of the joint today, here's what we're doing:
all weekly happy hour specials are available to us saturday evening. that includes $5.25 half-pound steamed shrimp, oysters, half-priced burgers, etc. 
PLUS
drink specials! i'll be putting that together that friday, mainly because i'd like to see the joint, but maybe cheap buckets of beer or certain draughts or something. 
ALSO:
Please make sure to stop by our booth sometime during saturday to pick up your shirt, moustache, and stickage. see either myself or zack, we'll have each pack ready to go and a list of names/sizes/****.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Roger. Thanks for organizing this bro-ham.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So awesome. This sounds like it's gonna be great. Thanks for setting it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

i cant wait for this, Thanx Jason for putting all of this fo real.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

well thank shawn for coming up with idea. zack and i are excited and happy to help out. thanks also to andrew (retromini) for designing the shirts. baller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'
m going to have to put up a new thread with final info, or else y'all ****ers need to check the first page. need to keep track of all the new shirt people


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

V2 do it







add the sticker design


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ravin' GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ravin’ GTI* »_
I keep looking down thinking there a foreign object on my shirt or desk...nope, just the stache









haha x2 on that one, it just feels so weird


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Am I gonna be the only one without a mustache?








Thank god Jason was thinking and got fake ones in the package..
Now all I need is to find a mullet wig..


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

dont get a wig take one for the team and do it legit


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Am I gonna be the only one without a mustache?









Nope, I cant grow one, so i'll possibly be wearing the phony one right with ya...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4022687


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
Nope, I cant grow one, so i'll possibly be wearing the phony one right with ya...









Fabulous.








As much as I want to be white trash.. I don't think I could bring myself to ACTUALLY cut off my hair..


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
looks like we'll have approx 25 cars on air, not including anyone who joins at the show. far cry from the 3 of us at h20 06










sounds like a good turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
unfortunately my junk won't be ready by the show... but i'll definitely swing by with mike in his bagged p-wagon... same one from '06 & '07 but with a few cut parts








take care,
nash


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_
sounds like a good turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
unfortunately my junk won't be ready by the show... but i'll definitely swing by with mike in his bagged p-wagon... same one from '06 & '07 but with a few cut parts








take care,
nash

werd to your mother!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_
sounds like a good turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
unfortunately my junk won't be ready by the show... but i'll definitely swing by with mike in his bagged p-wagon... same one from '06 & '07 but with a few cut parts








take care,
nash

sick nash!!! i better see you there!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Fabulous.








As much as I want to be white trash.. I don't think I could bring myself to ACTUALLY cut off my hair..

















do it! you gonna have new wheels before h20?
pm'd..


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

im ready







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

this has got to be the most organized trip to the bar ever






















soooo pumped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_why not?

only bagged cars in the lot so they can all play with each others bags


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_
sounds like a good turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
unfortunately my junk won't be ready by the show... but i'll definitely swing by with mike in his bagged p-wagon... same one from '06 & '07 but with a few cut parts








take care,
nash

ah sh!t nash is going...i will see u there...u better come with the stache...durty durty style, don't let me down


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (crippled4life)*

I caved on the stash. I will have something for the event though.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I caved on the stash. I will have something for the event though.

a pube stash with extra hot glue?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

fukkkkkkkkkk i wish i would of known about this i want in


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
a pube stash with extra hot glue?


It will be a stash of real facial hair just not as bushy.








mikhail aka Rat4Life your sticks will be in the mail 
Paulito yours also 
look for them over the weekend maybe monday.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
ah sh!t nash is going...i will see u there...u better come with the stache...durty durty style, don't let me down

it will be fun! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
take care,
nash


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I caved on the stash. I will have something for the event though.

**** I never started mine. See you on Thursday foo


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
mikhail aka Rat4Life your sticks will be in the mail 


hey Shawn did you sent my stickers to russia or something?








it's almost tuesday, i still got nothing


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Rat4Life)*

hopefully they get there by wed or I am going to be upset? I forgot them at the office on friday








I thought you were dagball rally again?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_hopefully they get there by wed or I am going to be upset? I forgot them at the office on friday








I thought you were dagball rally again? 

i am going to dagball rally, huh it just hit me you could just give them to me on the day of the rally







i am retarded


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Rat4Life)*

fack if they do not arrive in time I will give you some at dagball not as cool as what I sent though
You have the only 4 flat reflective red sticker







I let the kat out of the bag.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

shawn you're the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think they will be here in time.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Rat4Life)*

I also finally got new needles so I made more larger ones tonight. 
Some of the smaller stickers might not have the year on them







but who cares they are awsome.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

i'm so mad i'll be missing this.
but ill see you all on sunday


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (ryanmiller)*

Ryan I will try and save a sticker








it might be pink if a certain b3 driver doesn't steal them all


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Ryan I will try and save a sticker








it might be pink if a certain b3 driver doesn't steal them all









save me a pink one!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
it might be pink if a certain b3 driver doesn't steal them all









hey, i only want 2 pink ones, hopefully it matches my magenta neon


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Ambrose Burnsides)*

They are not hot pink they are bubble gum pink. I don't have any slut pink right now.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Shawn W.)*

all packed and ready to go. leaving 6am see all you peoples there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (SD auto NY)*

gotta finish putting my car together, and leaving at 2pm, see everyone sat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Ambrose Burnsides)*

how do you get the stickers?


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (Hinrichs)*

im here and im not leaving my room till i grow a mustache


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: h20 2008 ~ air affair ~ a night with nachos, moustaches, and fun bags (WillyWalderbeast)*

By seeing Jason








OR myself 
that is how you get stickers.


----------

